# Armoir grow but needs to be PERFECT



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

im goin to use an old armoir we've got in my bathroom that no one else goes in. Im planning on keeping it in there, only thing is that I take a shower in there everyday and what not... could this cause too much humidity in the room? its bad enough its really humid in this state. The armoir will stay closed up  with fans as necessary for intake/exhaust. There is an air condition vent right over the armoir so it'll help with cool air if I can figure how to make the cool air go to the bottom for the intake fan(s) without using air ducts. 

I got a cabinet that I bought from target for a micro grow but after deciding on using the armoir, I'll most likely use it for germinating/clones or whatever else it would work for.
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-9960117?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000063SS3


The armoir is 37 1/2" wide 19 1/2" deep and 5 ft tall. The bottom of the doors are 1 ft from the inside floor. Im thinking that would be good to hold a reservoir or something


----------



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

Open to all ideas, this is my first grow so im not positive on what works best under certain conditions and all that. Ive read alot and know most of what I need to. 

Is this considered a decent size space?


----------



## numbinside (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, as of now im set on going with a HPS system with a conversion MH lamp to use during veg. I've never messed with HID lighting, so I'm not sure how much heat they'd make in this lil space. Gonna paint the inside flat white today and start putting in a couple fans for now until light is decided.

Also will be doing Hydro...considering the waterfarm right now, not sure. If using 3-4 of them, is the controller needed? Im sure it makes it a tad easier, but no room for it. Ive also thought about building my own Aeroponics or ebb in flow but with the res. and then the tray on top, that would take away from the limited height of 5 ft.... any ideas?


strain still undecided. looking for something short. I would like to grow lowryders just for the fast harvest time, but Im thinking something a little more potent. For those of you who's grown/smoked it, how is it, honestly?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*If you plan on using a HPS/MH system i would try and get one with a cool hood. Gonna get pretty hot in that cab unless you have the right venilation.  You need something like this right here along with a few inline fans.http://cgi.ebay.com/400w-HPS-w-AIR-...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

hi NUMBINSIDE, sounds like the only problem you have is it being in your bathroom. the wall that ithas its back to, whats on the other side of it??? maybe you could do all of your ventilating throught there?!?! you should use a calculator to work out exactly what fits your needs. but i would use this;

Code      *Growell Hydroponics offers these GroWell Complete Extraction-Filtration Kits ...
1473       250 Watt Budget Hobby Lighting System                              £75.00
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1084/Budget-Hobby-Light-Systems.html
0231       RVK100A1 Standard Extraction/Filtration Kit 1 - 175m3/hour      £142.95
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0231/GroWell-Complete-Extraction-Filtration-Kits.html

i would make my own ebb and flow system like the one on 'I GROW CHRONIC'  on google video, here;
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...=95&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
and after looking around to find the perfect resevoir to sit in there, go here for the parts;
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0898/Flood-and-Drain-Fittings.html

this would probably be the most efficient for your space. thats the kind of space id be looking into if/when i upgrade from my freezer. i envy you because im not one of these people who wants 100 plants on the go, i just want enough to keep me and a few family and friends  in smoke till  next time. ill give you a clue why it aint possible (angrywife)  
hope all goes well, whatever you choose. ill be looking into this thread to see how you get on.

peace 85CANNABLISS


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

just what i came up with on the calulator for that setup;

*Grow area*
 3     width in feet (optional)
 1.5     depth in feet (optional)
 5     height in feet (optional)
 4.5     Area square feet
 22.5     Volume cubic feet
 0.6371290487076862     Volume in cubic meters m3

*Lighting*
 1     Number of lights (required)
 31500     Total lumens
 250     Total watts
 250w hps Type of light (required)

*Light coverage*
 59     Watts per square foot
 7000     Lumens per square foot

        (lumens depend on plant distance from light, value here is for guidance only)

*Running costs*
 10     Pence per kwh (optional) (you can change if you know what you pay)
 £9.55     Cost per month at 12hours a day
 £14.32     Cost per month at 18hours a day
 £19.09     Cost per month at 24hours a day

*Minimum inline fan capacity to exchange air every 3 minutes*
 14m3/hr     In cubic meters an hour = m3/ h
 26m3/hr     m3/ h (with carbon filter and ducting)

*Falloff in light intensity with distance*
 1     Distance in feet from light to plant (optional)
 31500     Lumens at plant


                        [    ILL PM YOU THE LINK     ]


----------



## numbinside (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks guys. I think the 400w HPS would get a bit too hot. Im gonna see if I can get the 250w with that air coolable hood. does the 400w make alot more heat then the 250w? The armoir sits against the wall that seperates the bathroom and the living room. Theres a window in the bathroom that goes into a 2 car garage(its all closed in except the front where you drive in) so im thinking that the fans would circulate the air out there. The smell would be a problem because the people that come here all come through the front door because Ive got a pit bull on both sides of the driveway watching over my vehicles from theives. I started painting the inside white yesterday white spray paint. Spraycans work properly right? Also, I think I read not to paint the floor of the cabinet but forgot the reason. any ideas on this?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 21, 2007)

never heard of NOT painting the floor, but you have used matt paint havent you?!? if not, then the heat may make the gloss stink or melt, but im unsure of this too. the garage sounds like a good place to vent to, can you get it straight out there, without letting that steamy bathroom air into your grow room??? if you need it to be stealth, you could box the dryer hose/ducting into the corner of the wall and cut the wall through to the garage. hard work i know, but, dont cut corners if you can help it, and try your best to use that garage for your air exchange. good luck.

oh yeah almost forgot. could you not cut to your living room and vent the LR side and cover the vent with a wall unit, or something of the sort. sorry if im babbling, i just want your grow to be a real smooth rider


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 21, 2007)

numbinside said:
			
		

> I think the 400w HPS would get a bit too hot.



i built a cabinet at my last aparment that was just a little bit bigger than yours....it was 4' wide x 2' deep x 6' tall....i ran a 400W hps and using a couple good exhaust fans to force air in through 2 vents i was easily able to keep the temps below 80....although an air cooled hood did help too....

as for the paint, it's okay to paint the floor....i would recommend to paint it black so light isn't reflected to the underside of the plant leaves....i've used rubberized pool paint in my old cabinet....it totally sealed the floor and about 1 foot above....


----------



## numbinside (Sep 21, 2007)

See, thats what i was talking about, i read that somewhere else, but wasnt sure about it. so its better to have a dark color floor so lights DON'T reflect? I was thinkin that but also wasnt sure if you needed the light TO reflect.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you considering noise level? My 4 inch vortex fan is loud enough to bother me, and it would be hard to stealth in a small bathroom. Might want to take that into consideration when choosing lights.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 21, 2007)

Bubby makes a great point....intake/exhaust systems can get loud quick....


----------



## numbinside (Sep 21, 2007)

The cabinet is on the opposite wall from the window and the toilet is infront of the window so it kinda messed me up. The only thing im not sure of is the intake fans... 

yea, i used matte/flat white spraycans. Gotta put another couple of coats and its good to go. Not exactly sure what was being said about a wall unit and cutting something?


----------



## numbinside (Sep 21, 2007)

once ive got everything going, i'll see exactly how loud it all is, and go from there.thanks for the heads up though. No ones gonna be going into that bathroom, the TV stays on all day with surround sound and the tv/2 front speakers, center, and sub are on/by the wall that is the bathroom on the other side which the cabinet is against.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

An alternative to using one big fan, is to use a row of small computer fans. 

I'm picturing 4 computer fans, all in a row, with a carbon filter the same shape. :evil: 

I wouldn't bother trying with HPS, I think you'd have heat issues, but I don't have much experience with them. Instead, I would cram in 4 to 6, 36" T-5  fluorescents. :ccc: 

Projects like this are fun, looking forward to seeing it working. 

:holysheep: am I blazed


----------



## numbinside (Sep 21, 2007)

ya I kinda been thinkin about doin flouros... never really read up on em though. I'll have to see what I can find about that.


its kind of seems agg to have like 6 CFL's instead of 1 HPS......but if heat is a noticeable differ, I might as well go for it.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

Compact fluos are the spiraled ones that required a standard bulb socket. T-5 fluorescents aren't compact. They come in long tubes (T-5 are thinner and more efficient than T-8 or T-12). You can keep them closer to your plants, and you can expect the light/heat distribution to be very even.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 22, 2007)

ya, i know the difference. Ive got t5s under the garage and CFLs in the house.




sooooooo much fkn ** just to order seeds........ i hate this country. bout to just stop all this


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 23, 2007)

google for a grow shop near you, if they dont sell seeds then im sure they will point you in the right direction. and if you really want to use a hps, then go for a 250 watt or smaller. i use cfls, but if i had an armoir like that a 250w would be my first choice.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

Or check out our seedbank area, if you haven't already: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## numbinside (Sep 23, 2007)

my card don't work internationally or something... its weird? wouldnt work on Nirvana or Dr Chronic. It would take over a day to tell me on the dr... I tried twice.

Yea, it would take too many unless I'd use the 150w CFL, then it would only take like 2 But the 250w HPS is what I'm more stuck on. I'm sure it cant make THAT much heat....


----------

